# Newby needing goat home ideas



## Sinistershelly (Jan 21, 2012)

I looked around the site and didn't really find much on goat house/shelters. I was wondering if you all could share yours and maybe help me, and possibly others, with some ideas on how to build ours. Right now I am just using a simple plywood house but it seems too boring to me and I'm getting a bad tinkering itch and wanting to make something new. Oh, and if you have goaty playgrounds, I'd love to see those too


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 21, 2012)

Here: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15136&p=60


----------

